# OSX 10.4.2 Drivers: Netgear WPN111 USB WiFi and PB Diamond 1200 Plus Scanner



## [-Stash-] (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to both this forum and Macs and have yet to find all the decent places for drivers. I've managed to get both my Samsung ML-1710 laser printer working and my Logitech QuickCam Zoom, but so far I've been unable to find Tiger compatible drivers for my Netgear WPN111 USB WiFi and Packard Bell Diamond 1200 Plus Scanner.

If anyone here knows of anyway to get either of these working I'd be very greatful.

Thanks


----------



## [-Stash-] (Jul 26, 2005)

No one else have any luck with these either then?


----------



## bobw (Jul 26, 2005)

The WPN111 isn't listed as compatible, but you could try these drivers, otherwise you'll need to get a Mac compatible adapter;

http://www.ioxperts.com/products/80211b_X.html

http://www.orangeware.com/endusers/wirelessformac.html

Doubtfull you''ll find any Mac software for this scanner.


----------



## [-Stash-] (Aug 1, 2005)

Ye I've given up on the scanner, but thanks for those other links. I'll try them out, fingers crossed


----------

